# Importing cars to Dubai



## Zbaroom (May 24, 2012)

Hi, 

I have 2 lhd cars in London that I want to ship to Dubai. I was told that used cars have to be less than 5 years old to be allowed in! Is that true?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No.


----------



## Zbaroom (May 24, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> No.


Thanks. Any personal experience ? The shipping company that told me that is going to have a harsh phone call tomorrow.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People ship in cars all the time. Do a search and you will find some of the toys others have shipped in.


----------

